
Show HN: It is too easy to get your private data stolen if you are a traveler - frenky
Having traveled with my older brother in Italy, I realized there is no good app for finding travelers who speak your language. For example, at Naples, we couldn&#x27;t find many people who speak English at all. When I moved to the Netherlands I&#x27;ve got a new problem - it was hard to find people who speak my native language.<p>So I decided to develop an app.<p>But before doing it, I analysed market of existing products. I quickly found a bunch of competitors and started to research them. I was surprised that a lot of applications share private data of users, some of them share even passwords.<p>Here are a few examples of iOS apps, and the pictures will say everything for themselves:<p>backpackr 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;0sd5txstnwagzsb&#x2F;res_back.png?dl=0
You can get email, facebook ID and password of any user over cleartext http<p>travelmate
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;xopdo2rx0tem30r&#x2F;res_travelmate.png?dl=0 http, email, facebook_id<p>booola
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;u8y811yfupeuo1b&#x2F;res_booola.png?dl=0 emai, facebook_id<p>trippers
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;xkh62i5pg5rbe1v&#x2F;res_trippers.png?dl=0 emai, facebook_id<p>outbound
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;hjw1fpts5xaeons&#x2F;res_outbound.png?dl=0 email<p>party with a local
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;hunjtgvo46p24b7&#x2F;res_party.png?dl=0 email<p>Is it a normal practice?
======
brudgers
Because the spirit of "Show HN" is for things people can try out or play with
[1], this would probably be better as an "Ask HN". But even then, with all the
links it would perhaps be best shared as a blog post and a regular submission.

[1]: Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
frenky
I dont have blog

------
panika
extremely insecure!!

